

Air Force Blocks Media Sites - miraj
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704694004576019944121568506.html#printMode

======
DupDetector
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007015> \- nytimes.com - 1 comment

